# Long pause at "activating mdev..."

## eduardhc

Hi, 

   I'm a Sabayon linux user, which is, as most of you may know, a Gentoo-based distro with some bells and whistles and eye candies, an automatic installes, etc...

   Anyway, recently I've upgraded some parts of a AMD64 system (kernel, genkernel, udev, ...) running Sabayon 64-bit edition and ran into an "annoying" problem which it's I got a long pause (about 1 min) in the very first boot phase while the kernel displays the "Activating mdev..." message. Ths system hangs there for about 50s and then continues booting normally, mounting root devices, using udev, etc... The system finally boots fine, but it takes aprox. 2:30 min while before changes it was aproximately the half.

¿Could anyone point me any clue about while it this happening? I've searched in the forum for this message, but all the problems I've found related to this are about the system not booting, but mine do. It just takes too long.

Here are the basic specs about my machine:

Asus P1-AH2 barebone (AMD64 based)

1GB RAM, 250 GB hard disK (SATA)

Sabayon 3.26 64 - bit edition

Kernel updated to 2.6.20-rc5 because of a Wifi device driver I needed

UDEV and Genkernel also updated

BTW, that long pause was a common problem in first Sabayon versions. The usual solution was to remove the "doslowusb" option from kernel command line in grub.conf. That option was added to allow boot from USB keys and it wasn't needed for normal HD boot. However, for some unknown reason I'm experiencing the very same problem without that option, it's just now it got activated by default somewhere internally.

Any help would be appreciated.

Best regards, 

  Eduard

----------

## ecosta

Hi,

This is a long shot but I had the exact same problem with udev a week ago.

For me it was a problem with one of my disks... it kept giving me errors like the following:

```

Jun 19 13:27:11 omale hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

Jun 19 13:27:11 omale hdc: command error: error=0x54 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x05 }

Jun 19 13:27:11 omale end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 64

```

so I removed it and it all booted as it should after that...

 -Ed

----------

## eduardhc

 *ecosta wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> This is a long shot but I had the exact same problem with udev a week ago.
> 
> For me it was a problem with one of my disks... it kept giving me errors like the following:
> ...

 

Thanks for the tip. However, the disk it's quite new (1 month ago), and I'm pretty sure that this has to be a software related problem. Moreover, this is the only hard disk on that machine and replacing it would mean reinstalling everything.

Anyway, I'll check for messages like that in dmesg.

Cheers

  Eduard

----------

## canabix67

Install Gentoo man....

You then will know why things go wrong and it is easier to answer your questions as well... ;o)

----------

## eduardhc

 *canabix67 wrote:*   

> Install Gentoo man....
> 
> You then will know why things go wrong and it is easier to answer your questions as well... ;o)

 

Thanks for your help  :Rolling Eyes: 

Cheers

----------

## canabix67

mmh Sarcasm...

You're a Sabayon user... even though it's based on Gentoo, it is difficult to help as it is not the same distro....

Just like a Ubuntu user might not be able to help a Debian user... even though it's a fork... ;o)

That's all I wanted to say...

(by the way... I have been a Sabayon user, and I had the same answer one day...  :Wink:  )

And believe me, Gentoo is the Daddy if you like Sabayon... ;o)

No hard feelings...

----------

## eduardhc

 *canabix67 wrote:*   

> mmh Sarcasm...
> 
> You're a Sabayon user... even though it's based on Gentoo, it is difficult to help as it is not the same distro....
> 
> Just like a Ubuntu user might not be able to help a Debian user... even though it's a fork... ;o)
> ...

 

I know, but since we'are here talking about an early kernel boot issue I don't think there's much of a difference between Sabayon or pure Gentoo. Sabayon uses gentoo-sources, gentoo genkernel, gentoo udev, etc... The onyl thing that changes is the colour of the splash, at that stage.

So I'm just trying to discover what can be causing that strange behaviour, as it has to be something related to kernel config, genkernel, etc... And really, I don't think that the only possible answer be "reinstall your system", be it using Sabayon again or Gentoo.

Cheers

----------

## canabix67

Never said you had to reinstall...

----------

## eduardhc

I keep trying to deal with this...

Just in case anybody could get a clue of it:I'm using a more or less customized 2.6.20 kernel. I've mostly unchecked all the drivers and hardware parts I didn't need, as this is a barebone PC used as MediaCenter that doesn't really needed to have precompiled modules for any existing  hardware.

This is the dmesg output:

```

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003def3040

[    0.000000] ACPI: FADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003def30c0

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT (v001 PTLTD  POWERNOW 0x00000001  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x000000003defa100

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003defa280

[    0.000000] ACPI: MADT (v001 Nvidia AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x000000003defa040

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT (v001 NVIDIA AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0000000000000000

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 253680) 1 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096

[    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

[    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1048576

[    0.000000] early_node_map[2] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159

[    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   253680

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 253583

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2293 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 1650 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 3412 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 246172 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 0 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000] Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

[    0.000000] If you got timer trouble try acpi_use_timer_override

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BIOS IRQ0 pin2 override ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to physical flat

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] Nosave address range: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] Nosave address range: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000f0000

[    0.000000] Nosave address range: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:b0000000)

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 1 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 33920 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 247822

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: dolvm2 root=/dev/ram0 ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/vg/lv  quiet  init=/linuxrc splash=silent,theme:sabayon vga=791 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 resume2=swap:/dev/sda2

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[   19.853926] Console: colour dummy device 80x25

[   19.854838] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[   19.856150] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[   19.856273] Checking aperture...

[   19.856276] CPU 0: aperture @ ef08000000 size 32 MB

[   19.856278] Aperture too small (32 MB)

[   19.862741] No AGP bridge found

[   19.873867] Memory: 981928k/1014720k available (5534k kernel code, 32192k reserved, 2644k data, 284k init)

[   19.933736] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 4824.60 BogoMIPS (lpj=2412300)

[   19.933775] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

[   19.933782] SELinux:  Initializing.

[   19.933796] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[   19.933801] selinux_register_security:  Registering secondary module capability

[   19.933803] Capability LSM initialized as secondary

[   19.933820] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[   19.933937] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[   19.933939] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[   19.933955] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[   19.934281] ACPI: Core revision 20060707

[   19.952004] ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

[   20.072086] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

[   20.113495] result 12558158

[   20.113496] Detected 12.558 MHz APIC timer.

[   20.114446] Brought up 1 CPUs

[   20.114531] testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

[   20.124523] time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PIT/TSC timer.

[   20.124526] time.c: Detected 2411.164 MHz processor.

[   20.124755] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[   20.124918] No dock devices found.

[   20.124921] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[   20.127761] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at f0000000

[   20.127789] PCI: No mmconfig possible on device 00:18

[   20.137842] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[   20.137846] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[   20.138412] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[   20.138416] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

[   20.140170] Boot video device is 0000:00:05.0

[   20.140763] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

[   20.140778] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[   20.231278] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

[   20.233208] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.233559] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.233903] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.234278] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.234622] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.234965] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.235339] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK7] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

[   20.235681] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.236024] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.236376] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.236722] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

[   20.237071] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.237424] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs *5 7 9 10 11 14 15)

[   20.237770] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.238113] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.238463] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.238805] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.239152] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.239507] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSID] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

[   20.239852] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFID] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

[   20.240271] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[   20.240677] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

[   20.241081] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

[   20.241496] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

[   20.241901] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[   20.242312] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[   20.242715] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[   20.243118] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

[   20.243533] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.243937] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.244349] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.244756] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.245162] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.245578] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.245981] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.246394] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.246798] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.247214] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.247621] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.248026] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.248439] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   20.250245] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[   20.250256] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[   20.256658] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[   20.256795] SCSI subsystem initialized

[   20.256818] libata version 2.00 loaded.

[   20.256878] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[   20.256905] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[   20.256934] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[   20.256963] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[   20.256968] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[   20.257793] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4000-0x407f could not be reserved

[   20.257797] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4080-0x40ff has been reserved

[   20.257800] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4400-0x447f has been reserved

[   20.257802] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4480-0x44ff could not be reserved

[   20.257805] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4800-0x487f has been reserved

[   20.257808] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4880-0x48ff has been reserved

[   20.257810] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x2000-0x207f has been reserved

[   20.257814] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x2080-0x20ff has been reserved

[   20.257844] ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

[   20.258347] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

[   20.258357] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:03.0[A] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   20.311562] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[19]  MMIO=[fddff000-fddff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

[   20.316657] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

[   20.316659]   IO window: c000-cfff

[   20.316662]   MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff

[   20.316665]   PREFETCH window: fde00000-fdefffff

[   20.316672] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

[   20.316696] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[   20.326129] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[   20.326385] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[   20.327942] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[   20.328747] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[   20.328750] TCP reno registered

[   20.331201] checking if image is initramfs... it is

[   20.548499] Freeing initrd memory: 6996k freed

[   20.553854] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[   20.553866] audit(1169983666.642:1): initialized

[   20.553905] Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

[   20.553978] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

[   20.553993] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[   20.554046] squashfs: version 3.2-r2 (2007/01/15) Phillip Lougher

[   20.554059] Coda Kernel/Venus communications, v6.0.0, coda@cs.cmu.edu

[   20.554233] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[   20.554499] NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/W].

[   20.554532] QNX4 filesystem 0.2.3 registered.

[   20.554534] fuse init (API version 7.8)

[   20.554604] JFS: nTxBlock = 7727, nTxLock = 61821

[   20.558550] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[   20.558693] SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

[   20.558726] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[   20.562726] io scheduler noop registered

[   20.562728] io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

[   20.562730] io scheduler deadline registered

[   20.562741] io scheduler cfq registered

[   20.602096] lp: driver loaded but no devices found

[   20.602174] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[   20.605758] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

[   20.605762] Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[   20.605888] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010600000, using 3072k, total 32768k

[   20.605891] vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

[   20.605893] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[   20.605896] vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

[   20.632961] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

[   20.657324] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[   20.657416] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

[   20.657431] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[   20.657484] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

[   20.657488] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[   20.657506] ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

[   20.657591] Using specific hotkey driver

[   20.657646] ACPI Exception (acpi_processor-0677): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20060707]

[   20.664181] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

[   20.664199] ibm_acpi: ec object not found

[   20.664408] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[   20.664545] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[   20.665250] 00:07: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[   20.665461] parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

[   20.665529] parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

[   20.747438] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

[   20.747572] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is unknown type 15 (usb?), fd1 is unknown type 15 (usb?)

[   21.572196] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0011d80000bcf91e]

[   23.753465] floppy0: no floppy controllers found

[   23.753877] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

[   23.754081] loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

[   23.754083] Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

[   23.754121] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.14)

[   23.754232] v2.3 : Micro Memory(tm) PCI memory board block driver

[   23.754256] MM: desc_per_page = 128

[   23.754371] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

[   23.754374] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

[   23.754433] NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

[   23.754453] NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 161

[   23.754454] NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

[   23.754466] NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

[   23.754472]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf400-0xf407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

[   23.754481] Probing IDE interface ide0...

[   24.425463] hda: PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

[   25.036649] ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

[   25.037369] Probing IDE interface ide1...

[   25.550161] hda: ATAPI 63X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2000kB Cache, UDMA(66)

[   25.550166] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[   25.579792] Adaptec aacraid driver (1.1-5[2423]-mh3)

[   25.579912] QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver

[   25.579937] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.1.11

[   25.579939] Copyright(c) 2004-2006 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[   25.580038] DC390: clustering now enabled by default. If you get problems load

[   25.580040]    with "disable_clustering=1" and report to maintainers

[   25.580087] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[   25.580090] megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

[   25.580116] megasas: 00.00.03.05 Mon Oct 02 11:21:32 PDT 2006

[   25.580172] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[   25.580272] GDT-HA: Found 0 PCI Storage RAID Controllers

[   25.580317] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

[   25.580340] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.008.

[   25.580364] RocketRAID 3xxx SATA Controller driver v1.0 (060426)

[   25.580387] st: Version 20061107, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

[   25.580421] osst :I: Tape driver with OnStream support version 0.99.4

[   25.580423] osst :I: $Id: osst.c,v 1.73 2005/01/01 21:13:34 wriede Exp $

[   25.580804] sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.2

[   25.581279] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

[   25.581290] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   25.581315] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

[   25.581373] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9F0 ctl 0xBF2 bmdma 0xE000 irq 23

[   25.581401] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xB72 bmdma 0xE008 irq 23

[   25.581413] scsi0 : sata_nv

[   26.034752] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   26.037880] ata1.00: ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 488397168 sectors: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[   26.037882] ata1.00: ata1: dev 0 multi count 1

[   26.040870] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   26.040875] scsi1 : sata_nv

[   26.343226] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   26.353678] ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x977

[   26.353753] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3250820AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   26.353832] SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

[   26.353840] sda: Write Protect is off

[   26.353842] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   26.353853] SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   26.353891] SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

[   26.353898] sda: Write Protect is off

[   26.353899] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   26.353909] SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   26.353912]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[   26.370860] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

[   26.370911] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[   26.371333] usbmon: debugfs is not available

[   26.371354] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[   26.371357] drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

[   26.371359] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[   26.371380] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[   26.371382] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[   26.371403] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[   26.371422] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[   26.371441] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   26.371443] drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   26.371526] PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

[   26.374203] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[   26.374208] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[   26.374213] parport0: cannot grant exclusive access for device parkbd

[   26.374356] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   26.427284] I2O subsystem v1.325

[   26.427286] i2o: max drivers = 8

[   26.427349] I2O Configuration OSM v1.323

[   26.427385] I2O Bus Adapter OSM v1.317

[   26.427400] I2O Block Device OSM v1.325

[   26.427460] I2O SCSI Peripheral OSM v1.316

[   26.427481] I2O ProcFS OSM v1.316

[   26.427546] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[   26.427621] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.14rc1 (Tue Jan 09 09:56:17 2007 UTC).

[   26.427662] ALSA device list:

[   26.427664]   No soundcards found.

[   26.427723] TCP bic registered

[   26.427729] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[   26.427736] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   26.427810] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+ processors (version 2.00.00)

[   26.427849] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0x8

[   26.427851] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xa

[   26.427854] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xc

[   26.427856] powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe

[   26.427858] powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

[   26.427898] Suspend v2.2.9.3

[   26.427912] Suspend2 Userspace Storage Manager support registered.

[   26.427934] Suspend2 Userspace UI support registered.

[   26.427959] Suspend2 Compressor support registered.

[   26.427978] Suspend2 Encryptor support registered.

[   26.428001] Suspend2 Block I/O support registered.

[   26.428003] Suspend2 Swap Allocator support registered.

[   26.428071] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[   26.428117] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[   26.428159] Freeing unused kernel memory: 284k freed

[   26.624222] ata1: hard resetting port

[   27.079041] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   27.085163] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   27.085166] ata1: EH complete

[   27.086016] SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

[   27.086838] sda: Write Protect is off

[   27.086840] sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   27.087836] SCSI device sda: write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   27.171591] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 22

[   27.171603] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [APCL] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   27.171616] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

[   27.171619] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

[   27.171671] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   27.171708] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

[   27.171711] PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

[   27.171722] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 22, io mem 0xfe02e000

[   27.171730] ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   27.171840] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   27.171888] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   27.171895] hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[   27.272790] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0e.2[C] -> Link [APC4] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   27.272798] ehci_hcd 0000:01:0e.2: EHCI Host Controller

[   27.272825] ehci_hcd 0000:01:0e.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[   27.272858] ehci_hcd 0000:01:0e.2: irq 19, io mem 0xfddfe000

[   27.272865] ehci_hcd 0000:01:0e.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   27.272942] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   27.272971] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   27.272977] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   27.395398] USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

[   27.395965] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] enabled at IRQ 17

[   27.395975] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0e.0[A] -> Link [APC2] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   27.395986] uhci_hcd 0000:01:0e.0: UHCI Host Controller

[   27.396028] uhci_hcd 0000:01:0e.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[   27.396057] uhci_hcd 0000:01:0e.0: irq 17, io base 0x0000c800

[   27.396182] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   27.396216] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   27.396224] hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   27.496809] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] enabled at IRQ 16

[   27.496816] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0e.1[B] -> Link [APC1] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   27.496822] uhci_hcd 0000:01:0e.1: UHCI Host Controller

[   27.496852] uhci_hcd 0000:01:0e.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[   27.496875] uhci_hcd 0000:01:0e.1: irq 16, io base 0x0000c400

[   27.496972] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   27.497002] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   27.497008] hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[   27.612083] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

[   27.612621] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 21

[   27.612631] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [APCF] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

[   27.612645] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

[   27.612648] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

[   27.612691] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[   27.612709] ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 21, io mem 0xfe02f000

[   27.633121] usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[   27.665179] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   27.665211] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   27.665219] hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

[   27.747726] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   27.782505] sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

[   27.851616] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[   27.869789] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[   27.888088] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[   27.953602] usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[   28.140375] usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   28.140581] scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

[   28.140647] usb-storage: device found at 4

[   28.140649] usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

[   28.345956] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   28.460896] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   29.136658] usb 5-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

[   29.327443] usb 5-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   29.340441] input: Genius MCE RX as /class/input/input2

[   29.340475] input: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Genius MCE RX] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3

[   29.351468] input: Genius MCE RX as /class/input/input3

[   29.351584] input,hiddev0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Genius MCE RX] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3

[   33.141284] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ASUS     Flash HS-CF      3.95 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[   33.146177] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

[   33.146228] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   33.150008] scsi 2:0:0:1: Direct-Access     ASUS     Flash HS-COMBO   3.95 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[   33.200078] sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi removable disk sdc

[   33.200121] sd 2:0:0:1: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

[   33.200291] usb-storage: device scan complete

[   60.404668] Suspend2: SwapAllocator: Signature found.

[   60.404672] Suspend2: Resuming enabled.

[   60.407650] Suspend2: Normal swapspace found.

[   60.426542] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   60.426551] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   65.723415] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC7] enabled at IRQ 16

[   65.723419] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> Link [APC7] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[   65.723427] PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #2:10000000@e0000000 for device 0000:00:05.0

[   65.723430] nvidiafb: cannot request PCI regions

[   65.861218] i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

[   65.862515] i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

[   66.293307] forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.59.

[   66.293873] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 20

[   66.293886] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.0[A] -> Link [APCH] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[   66.293892] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:14.0 to 64

[   66.293900] forcedeth: using HIGHDMA

[   66.334952] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4

[   66.354987] ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

[   66.429282] ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

[   66.429286] ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

[   66.726501] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   66.994025] eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01043:816a bound to 0000:00:14.0

[   66.994749] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 23

[   66.994753] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   66.994770] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

[   67.162721] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:05.0 to 64

[   67.162883] NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9631  Thu Nov  9 17:35:27 PST 2006

[   67.242555] dib0700: loaded with support for 2 different device-types

[   67.385490] zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: firmware version 4605

[   67.427415] zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: zd1211 chip 0ace:1211 v4330 high 00-02-e3 RF2959_RF pa0 g---

[   67.430534] zd1211rw 1-4:1.0: eth0

[   67.430549] usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw

[   67.501465] dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T' in cold state, will try to load a firmware

[   67.533196] dvb-usb: downloading firmware from file 'dvb-usb-dib0700-01.fw'

[   67.707576] dib0700: firmware started successfully.

[   68.207768] dvb-usb: found a 'Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T' in warm state.

[   68.207782] **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

[   68.208166] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

[   68.208574] DVB: registering new adapter (Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T).

[   68.272304] **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [DiBX000 tuner I2C bus] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

[   68.273808] DVB: registering frontend 0 (DiBcom 3000MC/P)...

[   68.304628] MT2060: successfully identified (IF1 = 1220)

[   68.730112] dvb-usb: will pass the complete MPEG2 transport stream to the software demuxer.

[   68.730414] DVB: registering new adapter (Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T).

[   68.732485] **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [DiBX000 tuner I2C bus] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

[   68.735231] DVB: registering frontend 1 (DiBcom 3000MC/P)...

[   68.737351] MT2060: successfully identified (IF1 = 1220)

[   69.184178] dvb-usb: Hauppauge Nova-T 500 Dual DVB-T successfully initialized and connected.

[   69.184190] usbcore: registered new interface driver dvb_usb_dib0700

[   71.544165] EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

[   71.829971] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61 

[   71.894143] Linux video capture interface: v2.00

[   72.001471] bttv: driver version 0.9.17 loaded

[   72.001476] bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

[   72.063185] cx2388x v4l2 driver version 0.0.6 loaded

[   73.269771] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   73.269887] EXT3 FS on sda1, internal journal

[   73.269891] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   73.303018] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[   73.303185] EXT3 FS on dm-1, internal journal

[   73.303189] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[   73.515266] Adding 4192956k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4192956k

[   90.238746] **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 0 at 0:05.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

[   90.239286] **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 1 at 0:05.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

[   90.239627] **WARNING** I2C adapter driver [NVIDIA i2c adapter 2 at 0:05.0] forgot to specify physical device; fix it!

[   94.725441] i2c_adapter i2c-2: SMBus Quick command not supported, can't probe for chips

[   94.725447] i2c_adapter i2c-3: SMBus Quick command not supported, can't probe for chips

[   94.725450] i2c_adapter i2c-4: SMBus Quick command not supported, can't probe for chips

```

As you can see, there's a big pause (30s) after second 33, just after USB scanning has completed. What bothers me it's that it seems to detect some SCSI drivers (sdb and sdc) corresponding to to embedded memory card readers. Obviously I don't have any card put inside,  but maybe Linux it's for any reason trying to boot first from them?

Any help would be welcome  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

  Eduard

----------

## rmh3093

 *eduardhc wrote:*   

> I keep trying to deal with this...
> 
> Just in case anybody could get a clue of it:I'm using a more or less customized 2.6.20 kernel. I've mostly unchecked all the drivers and hardware parts I didn't need, as this is a barebone PC used as MediaCenter that doesn't really needed to have precompiled modules for any existing  hardware.
> 
> This is the dmesg output:
> ...

 

im sorry you had to deal with all those post saying install gentoo when you already have it installed  :Wink:  however, i sorta have to agree with who every said this was a kernel issue..... my first suggestion would be to go back to a kernel prior to the big libata change (<=2.6.17) and see if the error still occurs....

----------

## eduardhc

Hi, 

   I also suspect that this has to be with the ATA/SATA migration thing. However, the problem is that I need to use lastest kernels for my DVB card (Hauppauge Nova-T 500) and the wifi adaptor. I'll recheck te kernel configuration and maybe I finally find something. Who know, maybe final 2.6.20 solves this problem...

Anyway, it's also an interesting challenge for me to solve this  :Very Happy: 

Cheers

----------

